# How should I get in to some local racing?



## roadscar88 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi all,

I am looking to get started in to bicycle racing. I have been riding here on the front range (Denver, CO.) for about 5 years now,and at 38 years old I think that it would be a fun challenge. The only problem is I do not know how to get started. So I ask you all for guidance because I have not been steered wrong yet from this great site.

Thanks


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Join your local bike club. Get a uscf license. Enter race.


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

You'll actually want to get an ACA license. They govern most all of the races in CO. As far as finding a club, it's certainly not necessary in order to race. There are a lot of guys who race "unattached", and as time goes on and you do more races, you may or may not end up picking up with a club. Either way, grab a license and jump in the mix. It's a blast!


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

American Cycling Association || Clubs Accepting New Members | www.americancycling.org

The list of clubs looking for riders is a bit long in the tooth, but like others said, you don't need to race for a club. The ACA has categories for 35+_4 (there are no Cat 5s in the ACA), meaning it is a good group of like minded people.


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

PDex said:


> The ACA has categories for 35+_4 (there are no Cat 5s in the ACA), meaning it is a good group of like minded people.


...And sandbaggers! 

We generally refer to 35+_4's as the BDDL - Beer Drinkin' Dads' League. Usually a bunch of older, newer/not so fast guys (or faster guys who should Cat-up and don't) that remember that we still have to go to work on Monday.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

kupe said:


> ...And sandbaggers!
> .


Gawd, ain't that the truth.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

There is a time trial series in Bear Creek Lake Park near Morrison on Thursdays during the month of September. It looks like there are still slots available. Yeah its a time trial and not a mass start event, but you should be able to make contact with various people and clubs to get a feel for racing. 

http://www.americancycling.org/site.../Race_Flyers/2011/BCLTT Series Flyer 2011.pdf

American Cycling Association || Bear Creek Lake Time Trial Series | www.americancycling.org


----------



## roadscar88 (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks this has help out immensely. I'll certainly pick up a license and give the BDDL CAT a try. Just hope I don't get smoked


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

Be ready to get smoked and don't get discouraged if you do. The Front range has a very competitive fields, even in the entry level. Give yourself at least two seasons of "learning" before expecting good results, unless you are a in better than average condition. I would recommend finding a good club that can get you out on fast group rides, and get you some friends in the field. Road racing is very much a team event and having guys on your side to ask questions and ride with will help educate you on how to use your head when racing. I don't want to turn you away, just want you to know what to expect. Good luck.


----------

